# Sagging but sound plaster ceiling



## Tellebot (Dec 28, 2014)

We bought an 1895 house last year in good condition and have been doing minor repairs bit by bit. The only bathroom is upstairs and had a significant moisture problem due to lack of ventilation, resulting in peeling paint. We finally installed a bathroom fan that seems to have solved the moisture problem, so we started scraping the peeling paint to be able to repaint the walls and ceiling.

Under the paint was a thick layer of some sort of compound, that came free from the plaster when we started scraping the paint. The plaster underneath looks to be in good shape, with no big cracks or holes, no signs of repairs, and no loose areas, so we were pretty happy.

When we got to the ceiling, however, ridges started appearing in the plaster where the keys are sagging from gravity. When I press on the plaster, it doesn't feel loose and doesn't make any crunching sounds, and isn't cracked anywhere. It feel secure and solid, but unable to compete with gravity.

Can we fill in the spaces between the ridges, as the previous owners did? If so, what is the best product to use? Does the plaster need to be repaired/reaffixed? Is this project something we could probably do ourselves, or is it best to call in an expert? We have experience with minor home repairs and have done drywall and foundation patching-would this be similar? We thought this would be a simple scrape bad paint job-should've known better with our old house!


----------



## Tellebot (Dec 28, 2014)

Sorry I couldn't figure our how to rotate the photo, but if you turn your head, you can see the ridges from every key, every couple inches on the slanted ceiling and the flat ceiling (we have a 1 1/2 story home).


----------



## Tellebot (Dec 28, 2014)

Here's a closer view of the ridges in the plaster.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2014)

I think your ceiling was never finished at the time. see scratch coat samples here
http://inspectapedia.com/interiors/Plaster_Ceilings.htm


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 29, 2014)

Tellebot said:


> Sorry I couldn't figure our how to rotate the photo, but if you turn your head, you can see the ridges from every key, every couple inches on the slanted ceiling and the flat ceiling (we have a 1 1/2 story home).



Rotated it for you.


----------



## joecaption (Dec 29, 2014)

No way would I have the patience to deal with that mess.
I'd just go over it with new drywall or tare it down and redrywall.


----------



## Tellebot (Dec 29, 2014)

nealtw said:


> I think your ceiling was never finished at the time. see scratch coat samples here
> http://inspectapedia.com/interiors/Plaster_Ceilings.htm



I think you might be right-I hadn't considered that possibility, but it would explain why it looks like it's sagging but feels so secure. What would the best course of action be?

Here's a cross section view of the lath and plaster where the medicine cabinet goes, if that's useful to see. It's sideways again-is there a way I can rotate images myself, and save the moderators that step?


----------



## Tellebot (Dec 29, 2014)

joecaption said:


> No way would I have the patience to deal with that mess.
> I'd just go over it with new drywall or tare it down and redrywall.



I kind of feel the same way, but would like to preserve as many of the old details in my home as possible. If the plaster is as solid as it seems to be, I'd rather find a way to keep it, as long as it isn't prohibitively difficult or expensive.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2014)

There are sites that talk about old proceedures but I think you should think about insulation and free air venting above that. Modern construction like this would have 9" between ceiling and roof sheeting.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iUcenpHg84[/ame]


----------



## Tellebot (Dec 29, 2014)

nealtw said:


> There are sites that talk about old proceedures but I think you should think about insulation and free air venting above that. Modern construction like this would have 9" between ceiling and roof sheeting.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iUcenpHg84



That video makes it look so easy!

The slanted part of the ceiling is right under the roof, but the majority of the ceiling is flat, and there's a crawl space above that with blown in insulation.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2014)

Just the fact that there is plaster, suggests that insulation above the ceiling on the slope will be min. at best. This would add to the condensation problem in the room and should be considered as this would be the time to tear it down add thickness to the cavity and insulation and new drywall. Just hate to see you finish the plaster and then say should have done it.


----------



## Tellebot (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks again for your help. I decided it wasn't in the budget to do as you suggested and add to the cavity and insulation at this time. I ended up using a product called Plaster Magic for some areas where we accidentally pulled some plaster down and where there were cracks to reuse cure the plaster to . None were significant, but I figured I might as well do all I could to keep the plaster secure and crack-free while it was exposed. 5 coats of all-purpose joint compound + 2 coats of topping compound, and it is starting to look smooth and modern. Hopefully this was an okay decision, and will last a while!


----------



## Tellebot (Jan 21, 2015)

Can I rotate photos somehow??? They always post sideways!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2015)

If you down load the photo to your computer you can rotate it there and then post it.
Or hold the camera sideways.
The plaster looks good.


----------



## Tellebot (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm ready to see the end of this project. While not particularly difficult, all the coats of mud were time-consuming and tedious, especially since it added significantly more time to a simple repainting job. And with two jobs and a toddler, I haven't been able to work on it every day, so it feels like it's dragging on. Now that I've spent so much time trying to make these walls perfect, I've started seeing imperfections I've never noticed in other walls in our house!


----------



## chrisn (Jan 24, 2015)

Tellebot said:


> I'm ready to see the end of this project. While not particularly difficult, all the coats of mud were time-consuming and tedious, especially since it added significantly more time to a simple repainting job. And with two jobs and a toddler, I haven't been able to work on it every day, so it feels like it's dragging on. Now that I've spent so much time trying to make these walls perfect, I've started seeing imperfections I've never noticed in other walls in our house!



perfection is unattainable


----------



## Tellebot (Jan 24, 2015)

chrisn said:


> perfection is unattainable



Sad, but true. But I'm trying to get as close as possible!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 24, 2015)

The imperfection in plaster walls is the character that some people love.


----------



## Tellebot (Feb 18, 2015)

Finished at the end of January. Thought you all might like to see how it turned out. Not effect by a long shot, but I think it looks pretty good, and a million times better than before!


----------



## nealtw (Feb 18, 2015)

Looks great nice job.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 19, 2015)

It looks amazing quite a nice transformation and you saved yourself a ton of money with DIY. If you are like me you see a 100 little things that are not perfect and trust me you never get perfection with DIY or when you hire it done. The difference is when you DIY you are so close to the details everything pops out at you for a while that no one else would ever see. And within a month you can&#8217;t see them. 

The plaster looks really nice. :

We did our whole house a year ago and the upstairs bath was really bad and I gave it a lick and a prayer and got it looking pretty good. seeing your job has me thinking about going back and doing some of the little details I didn&#8217;t worry about in the rush to get it done.


----------

